# Which One would you choose?  Ice Cream!!



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2020)

If you only get to pick one which one would it be?  My answer is Rocky Road!❤❣


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

chocolate


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> chocolate


Chocolate is a great choice!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 20, 2020)

Is there anything but chocolate?


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 20, 2020)

Strawberry! But only the ones with the berries in it. Don't like that 'pink strawberry flavored' ice cream.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2020)

Pralines n' cream....but, it's gotta be Breyers


----------



## terry123 (Apr 20, 2020)

pralines and cream.


----------



## Pam (Apr 21, 2020)

Vanilla.


----------



## Bee (Apr 21, 2020)

Mint chocolate chip.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 21, 2020)

Rocky Road.


----------



## jujube (Apr 21, 2020)

Pralines 'n Cream.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2020)

terry123 said:


> pralines and cream.


I don't believe I've ever had that one--got to try it one day.


----------



## Wren (Apr 21, 2020)

Butter pecan for me please


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2020)

Vanilla!


----------



## Lashann (Apr 21, 2020)

Love Pralines and Cream!


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 21, 2020)

Where is the Rum ans raisin?


----------



## Marlene (Apr 21, 2020)

Bryers Strawberry


----------



## Devi (Apr 21, 2020)

Mmmm. Rocky Road!


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 21, 2020)

Vanilla .....

Kelly's Cornish Dairy Vanilla in a 2litre tub, with 4 spare tubs for when I finish this one....

Mmmmm.....I'm fantasizing now.....hope I've got some in the freezer....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2020)

Pralines & cream 
Butter pecan 
Chocolate mint

In that order. (Yes I noticed the ‘can only choose one’ ) lol


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 21, 2020)

Kawartha Diary Strawberry


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Strawberries & Cream .*.. but authentic strawberry not fake flavour. ... I always have Haagen-Dazs in the freezer...


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Strawberries & Cream .*.. but authentic strawberry not fake flavour. ... I always have Haagen-Dazs in the freezer...


*I'll sneak past the Corona Police tonight, and pay you a visit, Holly. 
Make sure you put out your biggest spoon for me.  *


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll provide the spoon Bill...you can bring the ice -cream....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll wait for coffee or salted caramel.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I'll wait for coffee or salted caramel.


 I've  offered up some salted caramel for you... ^^^^


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)

Wren said:


> Butter pecan for me please



Me too!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I've  offered up some salted caramel for you... ^^^^


Oh, I see it now, thanks @hollydolly


----------



## gennie (Apr 21, 2020)

Rocky Road and lots of it, please


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2020)

Can't choose just one cuz I luv em all, but let's see here, ummmm, uhhhh, hmmmm....okay it'll have to be Butter Pecan, even tho I gave up icecream cuz of the fat content and now eat only frozen yogurt.....not too many choices to pick from tho


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

Butter Pecan - because I'm a nut (lover)


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I'll wait for coffee or salted caramel.


When I was around 7 or 8 years old, I snuck into a quart of coffee ice cream without prior approval.  When I was caught, I was forced to finish it all.  I didn't touch it for many decades afterwards!


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 22, 2020)

Of the listed ones, I'd take Strawberry. However, my first choice would be pistachio.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 22, 2020)

Pistachio


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

My favourite isn't there ... grape.
It's a toss-up between strawberry and butter pecan.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 22, 2020)

butter pecan--maple walnut-- coffee---thats all


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 22, 2020)

Pralines n' cream! The more that's in it, the more I love it!


----------



## peppermint (Apr 22, 2020)

Cookies and Cream....YUM!!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 22, 2020)

Of ones actually available these days-  in some places, at least-  I'd pick chocolate-marshmallow.  Specifically brands with light, Dutch chocolate.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 28, 2020)

Black cherry

As a kid it was always orange sherbet, but that's technically not full-fat ice cream.

edit to add:  I failed to follow the rules (again.)  From the list...mint chocolate chip.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 28, 2020)

From this menu, vanilla.  From an open menu, cherries jubilee.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Is there anything but chocolate?


Yes. All the other flavours.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Love black cherry ice cream but then again, I haven’t really found a flavour I don’t like.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Love black cherry ice cream but then again, I haven’t really found a flavour I don’t like.


THAT would make for an interesting (or maybe a valueless) topic:  _Is there any flavour of ice cream you do not like?_

Personally, I'm drawing a blank.  Maybe those flavours that have a bunch of junk in them (Rocky Road, etc.)  But I'd still eat it.


----------

